# Có nên cho con đi học tiếng anh tại trung tâm



## levi13896 (26/12/18)

Bạn đã từng nghe đến cái tên SLS? Trung tâm tiếng Anh cho trẻ em tại Long Biên? Ắt hẳn người dân tại quận Long Biên nói riêng và người dân Hà Nội nói chung đã không còn quá xa lạ với cái tênTrung tâm Anh ngữ SLS - Sunrise Language School, một trong những trung tâm đầu tiên tiên phong trong việc xây dựng các cơ sở giáo dục ngoại ngữ cho học sinh lứa tuổi mẫu giáo - học sinh cấp 3 tại khắp các khu vực quận Long Biên.

Hiện nay khi nhắc đến Trung tâm tiếng Anh cho trẻ em tại Long Biên, cái tên đầu tiên hiện ra đối với hầu hết phụ huynh đó là SLS - Với 10 năm kinh nghiệm giảng dạy cùng hàng trăm giáo viên ưu tú trong và ngoài nước đã được chúng tôi chọn lọc kĩ càng, hiện nay SLS đã có 4 cơ sở trên địa bàn quận Long Biên với hàng ngàn học sinh theo học:

SLS Ngọc Lâm: Tầng 4-6, 358 Ngọc Lâm
SLS Sài Đồng: Sunrise Building III-A Khu ĐTM Sài Đồng (tầng 1)
SLS Ngô Gia Tự: 80 ngõ 528 Ngô Gia Tự (Văn phòng tuyển sinh đặt trong Trường Tiểu học Ngô Gia Tự)
SLS Long Biên: 32/211 Bát Khối (đối diện Trường Tiểu học Long Biên)

Trên đây là địa chỉ Trung tâm tiếng Anh ở Long Biên của SLS, quý phụ huynh có thể tham khảo trực tiếp hoặc gọi qua hotline 0913973918 để được tư vấn chi tiết hơn.

Đã có nhiều trung tâm tiếng Anh cho trẻ em tại Long Biên với các thương hiệu khác nhau, được đầu tư cơ sở vật chất hiện đại, cao cấp với mức học phí cao ngất ngưởng. Nhưng SLS trong lòng mọi học sinh đã - đang theo học vẫn luôn là lựa chọn số một bởi sự chân tình, nhiệt huyết của các thầy cô, cán bộ nhân viên trung tâm, cũng như hàng loạt các hoạt động/chương trình ngoại khóa "có một không hai" như:

- Lễ hội Halloween (hóa trang) hàng năm.
- Chương trình thiện nguyện tặng quà, sách vở, quần áo cũ...đến các em nhỏ khó khăn tại các tỉnh miền núi.
- Sự kiện Moon Festival 2016 đầy hoành tráng vào dịp trung thu vừa rồi.
- Các kì thi như Spelling Bee, Cambridge...
- Các hoạt động học tiếng Anh ngoại khóa như tham quan viện bảo tàng tài nguyên quốc gia, Summer camp...
Cùng hàng loạt các chương trình thú vị khác...
SLS mang trong mình một sứ mệnh, đó là đưa tiếng Anh trẻ em Long Biên lên một tầm cao mới, sánh vai cùng các em nhỏ học sinh trong top đầu trên cả nước. Vì vậy, chúng tôi quan tâm đến sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ qua chương trình _học tiếng Anh trẻ em _siêu tốc mang tên BOLTS, chương trình 7 kĩ năng sống "The Leader In Me", và trên hết đó là điểm số cao tuyệt đối trên lớp học phổ thông của trẻ.

Với kinh nghiệm hơn 11 năm dạy và học tiếng Anh. SLS tự hào là đơn vị:
 Đào tạo tiếng Anh năng động cho các bạn nhỏ từ 4 - 18 tuổi #UY_TÍN tại Hà Nội
 Tham gia các cuộc thi tiếng Anh nổi tiếng trong nước và quốc tế: Cambridge, Spelling Bee, World Scholar's Cup - WSC...
 Tiếng Anh năng động với giáo viên bản ngữ
 Các hoạt động ngoại khóa và lễ hội hấp dẫn: Tham quan trung tâm văn hoá Mỹ - U.S. Embassy Hanoi, dã ngoại bờ hồ, lễ hội Halloween, Trung thu…
 #Tìm_hiểu_ngay bằng cách để lại số điện thoại xuống phần comment
               
GIAO TIẾP TỰ TIN - VỮNG VÀNG KIẾN THỨC
sunriseschool.edu.vn | Hotline: 0913973918

















​• Tòa nhà 358 Ngọc Lâm (tầng 4-6)
• Tòa nhà 32/211 Bát Khối (đối diện trường Tiểu học Long Biên)
• 80 ngõ 528 Ngô Gia Tự (trường Tiểu học Ngô Gia Tự)
• Sunrise Building III-A Khu ĐTM Sài Đồng
• 105 B29 Mai Dịch, Cầu Giấy
• Tầng 2, Chung cư HH2B Linh Đàm


----------



## Ruby Do (14/8/21)

quan tâm ạ


----------



## Linh Linh (24/8/21)

Học tiếng anh giao tiếp và luyện thi IELTS mình thấy bên Pasal này ổn lắm nè các mom Pasal IELTS - Học từ chuyên gia 
Pasal rất nổi tiếng với đào tạo tiếng anh giao tiếp bao nhiêu năm nay rồi, họ hợp tác độc quyền với chuyên gia Paul Gruber (hệ thống Pronunciation Workshop) và TS A.J Hoge (hệ thống Effortless English) đấy ạ, giúp học viên học tiếng anh theo phương pháp tự nhiên nhất, nói tiếng anh trôi chảy trong vòng 3-6 tháng. Trước mình học 1 khóa tiếng anh giao tiếp, thấy ok thực sự luôn, pp hay, giáo viên nhiệt tình tâm huyết, học phí cũng vừa phải.
Gần đây thấy Pasal có cả luyện thi IELTS nữa đấy, em mình đang học online qua zoom, thấy khen phương pháp học của thầy Simon ( cựu giám khảo IELTS quốc tế ) học vào lắm.
M nào cần có thể tham khảo


----------

